# Croatian (BCS): lijep pozdrav glavnom gradu lijepe nase



## arwyn

It is possible in German to send greetings to  persons who live in other cities by saying i.e. greetings to Hamburg or Munich. But is this possible in Croatian?

Would the sentence above be correct? ("lijep pozdrav glavnom gradu lijepe nase")

Thx for your help.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

arwyn said:


> It is possible in German to send greetings to  persons who live in other cities by saying i.e. greetings to Hamburg or Munich. But is this possible in Croatian?
> 
> Would the sentence above be correct? ("lijep pozdrav glavnom gradu lijepe nase")
> 
> Thx for your help.



It is possible, and it's usually something like _Lijep pozdrav iz Hamburga_ and _puno pozdrava iz Münchena_, etc.

Your sentence doesn't make much sense... post the question in English and a native Croatian speaker will probably translate it for you.


----------



## mdzaja

Hi Arwyn,  

at first I have to correct Mac, your sentence make sense, you can use "lijep pozdrav glavnom gradu lijepe naše" or simply "lijep pozdrav Zagrebu". In that case, you are sending greetings to someone who lives in Zagreb. Also, "lijep pozdrav *iz* Hamburga" means "Greetings *from *Hamburg".

Pozdrav Njemačkoj iz Zadra!!


----------



## Duya

But to me it sounds... contrived. What is the intention? To greet one person from the city? A specific group of persons? All citizens? I mean, I concede that such greeting is _plausible,_ but I don't see it as being _naturally used_. 

Compare Mac Linguist's examples with _Greetings from_ _city X_, which are common indeed. But I wouldn't say so about _Greetings to city X._


----------



## Athaulf

arwyn said:


> It is possible in German to send greetings to  persons who live in other cities by saying i.e. greetings to Hamburg or Munich. But is this possible in Croatian?
> 
> Would the sentence above be correct? ("lijep pozdrav glavnom gradu lijepe na*š*e")



The sentence is grammatically correct, but sounds unusual, as Duya has already remarked. This definitely isn't a normal way to send greetings. 



Duya said:


> But to me it sounds... contrived. What is the intention? To greet one person from the city? A specific group of persons? All citizens? I mean, I concede that such greeting is _plausible,_ but I don't see it as being _naturally used_.



The only way I can think of that such a greeting would be natural is perhaps when establishing a communication channel between two cities in an unusual way (say, radio-amateurs). Some people occasionally imitate such style when sending personal greetings. Either way, it's definitely uncommon.


----------



## mdzaja

I agree that "Lijep pozdrav glavnom gradu lijepe neše" sounds contrived, but  you can  use "Pozdrav Zagrebu" and I find it common, especially in written greetings where it refers to the person you greet, not to citizens.


----------



## Duya

mdzaja said:


> but  you can  use "Pozdrav Zagrebu" and I find it common, especially in written greetings where it refers to the person you greet, not to citizens.



I still disagree. I can imagine that "pozdrav Zagrebu" is used by a radio announcer, or a showman on a concert, but hardly in interpersonal communication, written or oral.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

mdzaja said:


> Hi Arwyn,
> 
> at first I have to correct Mac,





Duya said:


> But to me it sounds... contrived. What is the intention? To greet one person from the city? A specific group of persons? All citizens? I mean, I concede that such greeting is _plausible,_ but I don't see it as being _naturally used_.
> 
> Compare Mac Linguist's examples with _Greetings from_ _city X_, which are common indeed. But I wouldn't say so about _Greetings to city X._





Athaulf said:


> The sentence is grammatically correct, but sounds unusual, as Duya has already remarked. This definitely isn't a normal way to send greetings.



Sorry, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## arwyn

Thanks for your help, I appreciate that.

I have read this special form of greeting in a forwarded e-mail and I have already read (and used) greeting like "pozdrav Zagrebu" and received similar ones - but I really liked this special choice of words.. though I have never read it before.
Therefore I was unsure if I could use it and decided to ask for your help. 

@ mdzaja: i tebi lijep pozdrav


----------

